# What kind of salt do you use on Concrete?



## westernmdlawn (Nov 4, 2003)

I have some concrete walkways and entrances that are brand new and I don't want to put regular old #1 rock salt on them for ice control because I am worried about the corrosive nature and the damage that may occur. I know they make a special type of ice melter for concrete that is not damaging, but don't know what it is called, or where to get it. I think it would be great if someone could tell me what active ingredient(s) to look for since my local supply store might carry a different brand than you guys suggest. Any help here would be greatly appreciated!!! Also, if you know how much it is roughly that would be helpful too! Thanks again...

P.S. - Anyone looking for a great deal on a snowmobile? I've got a 94 Wildcat 700 EFI for sale in Western Maryland. I will deliver if need be and I'm desperate to part with it - need cash!! Make offer, will send pics if anyone is interested. Email me at - [email protected]


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

Potassium, Calcium, Magnesium--Chloride or a combonation of the three.

Also Salt really does not tear up the concrete(which is called scale) it's the pooor job they did floating it.

We put those listed above to keep salt from being tracxked into the business.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

In a perfect world you should not put any deicer on green concrete.

But since this world isn't perfect you can apply a thin coating of Magic Salt or use Magic O to treat some sand.

Calcium and potassium mixes are around (and very costly) and must be carefully applied. A lot of places apply deicers way too heavily.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Triple melt has worked good for us.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Rock salt effects blacktop?*

We use calcium chloride on the s/w (about $10.25 per 50lb bag)and it does a good job. Its more money put its worth the price when the homeowners see the flakes instead of rock salt. We only use rock salt on the parking lots. Can anyone advise the effects of rock salt on blacktop. We know it is corrosive on concrete but what about the parking lots with blacktop. 
Regards
Jack


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't know, my theory is, the city and state us it, and what does it do, it causes potholes after 10 gillizion cars drive on it. A business parking lot is more than likely paved with what they call highway grade blacktop, and no more traffic than you would have on a parking lot to a business, I would think that the damage would be minimal.Again I could be wrong.


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

pbeering said:


> In a perfect world you should not put any deicer on green concrete.
> 
> But since this world isn't perfect you can apply a thin coating of Magic Salt or use Magic O to treat some sand.
> 
> Calcium and potassium mixes are around (and very costly) and must be carefully applied. A lot of places apply deicers way too heavily.


Majic salt is rock salt, magneasium chloride and brewers waste.

You are still putting rock salt, that's also why it's cheaper.

I use no rock salt on walks.


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

jax1013 said:


> Can anyone advise the effects of rock salt on blacktop. We know it is corrosive on concrete but what about the parking lots with blacktop.
> Regards
> Jack


Not harmful


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

*black top*

some of the heavy salted ones showup a *********** after i seal them near the edgs and low spots, but no damage


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

lesco melt


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Superior Sno N Ice

Manufactured by CP Industries in Utah


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

TigerMelt.


----------

